# Oil Pressure Issue



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

I have an interesting issue with my oil pressure (possibly gauge) and am curious if anyone has seen this/fixed this. This is on an 88 N/A with approx 140K miles.

Starting the car, the oil pressure quickly comes to 30 psi on the gage. There is light tapping for a few seconds when the car has been sitting overnight. As I accelerate, I notice the oil pressure drops, the more RPM's, the lower the pressure. At 55 MPH (2200 RPM) the oil pressure reads near zero. Slowing the vehicle or lowering RPM's causes the oil pressure to rise. 

There are no other symptoms-- Temp is good, no knocking/ticking/strange noises/engine seizes.

I'm thinking the sending unit or electrical to the gage is probably bad. What's y'all's opinions??


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Pickup screen at the bottom of the pickup tube is plugged up in the pan. (can't suck up enough oil)
Oil is low. (runs out of oil to suck up)
Oil drain back holes in the heads are plugged up. (oil stays up top, doesn't run back fast enough to get picked up again)
Alternator is bad. (huh?)


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I would also lean towards the OPSU. Buy it from the dealership only. Generic autoparts stores sell inferior quality products and you don't save all that much with this item.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

AZ-ZBum said:


> I would also lean towards the OPSU. Buy it from the dealership only. Generic autoparts stores sell inferior quality products and you don't save all that much with this item.


Dude! I'm liking that disclaimer!
I'd steal it if it wasn't outright plagiarism.
Or should I say:
DUD3! 1'/\/\ L1|<1|\|9 7|-|@ d15(L41/\/\3R!
1'D 5734L 17 1Ph 17 \/\/45|\|'7 0U7R19|-|7 pL4914R15/\/\.


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

Sounds like your readouts are backwards. I was changing my oil once and knocked the wire plug connected to the oil sending unit loose, and I plugged it back in upside down. It will apparently let you plug it back in upside down. Just unplug this and see if it will let you reverse the way it plugs back in. Mine may have been bent or something to allow this.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

CoorsZ31 said:


> Sounds like your readouts are backwards. I was changing my oil once and knocked the wire plug connected to the oil sending unit loose, and I plugged it back in upside down. It will apparently let you plug it back in upside down. Just unplug this and see if it will let you reverse the way it plugs back in. Mine may have been bent or something to allow this.


Not possible. OPSU has a "T" type connector. You'd have to really bend the *@#$& out of it to make that mistake.


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

Sad thing is somehow I accomplished this. Reversed digital dash readouts and all.


----------

